# Monitor Burn In Mode



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

I have a 19" LCD monitor from DCLCD, (apparently now Spectre), model DCL9A+. I was trying to connect it to a laptop with a broken screen, but once it was connected I could not bring up any of the menu buttons. In the process I held one of the monitor buttons in too long. When I did that the screen turned orange, then green, then blue, then black, (not necessarily in that order and there may have been other colors) and a box appeared at the bottom that said "Burning On." This box eventually went away, but the colors switching back and forth did now. The front panel buttons now have no functionality. The only way I can actually turn the monitor off is to unplug it and then hold the power button when I plug it back in. I still have the disk for this monitor, but the user manual from the disk says nothing about this mode. I cannot figure out how to turn it off and get my monitor back. Unplugging it does not help as it goes right back into this when it is plugged back in. I tried leaving it unplugged for an hour to see if it would reset itself, but it did not. I am now leaving it running to see if it has a set run time, but I don't have much hope. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi slycer2002,

try the solution here.
How to turn off burn-in mode if botton on Monitor - FixYa


----------



## slycer2002 (May 7, 2010)

I tried that. Apparently once I get the monitor to turn off like I said in my original post, if I push any other button and then the power button, nothing happens. For the power button to have any efffect, it has to be the only button pressed. Thank you for the try though. I do appreciate it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry thats all i could find. i will check some more when i get more time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try connecting the monitor to another PC and see if the issue persists. If it does the monitor is probably damaged.


----------

